# lactulose in the first three months



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Mazv

I'm 7w3d pregnant with twins and was told that it was ok to take lactulose in pregnancy, I got some today and the pharmacist said that it was ok in pregnancy but when I got it home and read the label it says that it should be used with caution in the first three months of pregnancy. Is it ok to take but should I use less? I really need to take something and I have tried increasing fibre in my diet etc and it isn't helping and I'm getting a bit desperate   

thanks
bingbong


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi bingbong,

It's fine to take, lactulose isn't absorbed into the body at all and just works locally in the gut. it can tak eup to 48 hours for it to have an effect though so don't expect things to move strigth away 

Congrats on the twins by the way    
Maz x


----------

